# Difference between older Pinarello Prince and new Quattro?



## ontheuptick (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm looking at a 2008 Prince - and it looks like this (minus the wheels)
View attachment 282885

Gorgeous bike, in my opinion. It has a higher grade Carbon than the current FP Quattro - but has the technology on the rest of the bike improved enough to where I would be better with a '12 Quattro than a '08 Prince? 

The Prince is priced higher than the Quattro, which seems wrong to me (even though it was an expensive bike initially). It's full SRAM Force for $3600. I love the color significantly more than the '12 Quattros, which I could get one under $3k with mostly Force (some Rival components).

Thanks for your thoughts!

Here's the quattro...
View attachment 282884


----------



## HandyAndy (Feb 2, 2004)

Go with the one that sings to you a bit more. I doubt you'd notice any real performance difference if the FP is actually better, which i doubt. BEsides you have to look at the bike underneath you every day. I'd get the Prince. Better carbon, better name etc.

that prince is georgeous by the way!!


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

Your second photo is a FP Due not a Quattro. The Quattro uses the same molds as the Paris and has curvy top tube not straight like the Due.


----------



## ontheuptick (Jan 12, 2012)

masi85 said:


> Your second photo is a FP Due not a Quattro. The Quattro uses the same molds as the Paris and has curvy top tube not straight like the Due.


My bad! Did a quick google search for the stock photo of that color and grabbed the wrong one. Anyway, its the Quattro in that color.


----------



## bensinep (May 1, 2011)

The 2008 Prince did not have a replaceable rear derailleur hanger, if I remember correctly. Of course, it made up for it with the unique, "The Prince Returns" slogan on the FP decal near the seat tube.


----------



## ontheuptick (Jan 12, 2012)

bensinep said:


> The 2008 Prince did not have a replaceable rear derailleur hanger, if I remember correctly. Of course, it made up for it with the unique, "The Prince Returns" slogan on the FP decal near the seat tube.


Sorry, but I don't know bike tech very well. Is this a problem that I should be concerned with?


----------



## bensinep (May 1, 2011)

The replaceable derailleur hanger is designed to fail before the carbon around it. That way, if you fall or crash and the derailleur hits the ground or some other object that gives it a good whack, the derailleur hanger will bend rather than wrecking your frame. You just need to replace the hanger.

The decal thing was just me joking around but I thought it was cool that they put it on the 2008's and removed it after that.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Suggest you call Clive at Glory Cycles. He gave me a very attractive price on building up a 2012 Paris (with internally routed cables). It has the carbon you are looking for and it's only a few hundred dollars more than that '08 Prince.

FWIW, my '12 Quattro rides very very similarly to my son's '08 Paris, but I still wish I'd gone for the deal mentioned above, especially since spending more $$s to weight weenie my bike.


----------



## multrebla (Jun 24, 2013)

I second the suggestion to give Clive at Glory Cycles a buzz. I was trying to decide between getting a Paris or Quattro and just wound up going with a 2012 Dogma.


----------

